# Maumee 3-20-09



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)




----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

fished buttonwood this morning limited out by 11:00 am caught a handful others but they were foul hooked. did see one big one at Maumee tackle when we stopped to get our picture taken. any color seemed to work i used white green pink yellow it just didnt matter. fun day but a little chilly.


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

I was on medium orange head with green sparkle grub!


----------



## sdkohio (Jul 26, 2008)

I fished orleans today from 1245 to 300 and only brought in 1 fish. Unfortunatly he swam at me backwards :-( I saw alot of snagged fish and very few legal ones.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

yeah we had that problem too this morning. just kept at them. like i said before we averaged three or four foul hooked to one legal. it seemed the shorter our leaders the more we snagged i ended up going from a 20 inch leader to like 30 or 32 and started hooking them in the mouth i dont know if it was really making a difference or if we were just getting lucky. but we got our limits and bailed out. it was really starting to get crowded when we left at 11:00am. we had a few guys waiting to get in line and we jumped out and let them in. two of them hooked up on nice legal fish as we were gathering our gear it was only like 3 or 4 minutes after they took our places in line. so the fish were there and biting. we fished at Buttonwood this morning the first time i ever fished there i like that area its pretty nice. everyone was courteous and we all lent each other a hand landing and netting fish for each other. good times, i did see one guy catch a monster of a sucker. i lost a huge female eye first thing this morning she rolled and spit my jig i was bummed cause i really wanted toget a picture of her and let her go, definite fish Ohio i would guess she went 10lbs with that big belly full of eggs.


----------



## lefercor (Jan 19, 2009)

Just ate some tasty walley's straight out of the river.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I fished again after work in the same spot I've been getting them all week.Took a lot longer today to get my limit.I foul hooked more fish today than I did all week combined.They were in there thick,just not biteing like they have been.My hands were frozen.


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

Ive been using 2-2 1/2 ft of leader!


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I would bet Maumee and Perrysburg are making a lot of money with all the guys keeping snagged fish the game wardens have been real busy,a lot of guys don't get nailed until they hit the parking lots and road,,I guess it is a extra $50 a fish this year that should put it about a $160 a fish,,,,of coarse they don't get everyone,,depends how your luck is running,,,I heard some wild excuses why they kept snagged fish,,,bar maids I think are getting tired of all the wining all ready..


----------



## AJ79 (Mar 12, 2009)

I am heading up on april 10th think it will be good then.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm from Dayton and haven't ever been there. Would like to make the scene just once. Sounds like the bite is on. Were there many boats in the river? I have a small boat with a 10 horse motor, where would I launch it? Thanks for any replies in advance.
Dave


----------



## sdkohio (Jul 26, 2008)

Lots of boats out yesterday. Maple St access is probably your best bet to launch. Orleans launch seems kind of shallow to me and there are alot of people fishing right around the ramp. 

I think I was just a little late in the day and missed the bite yesterday. First time out for walleye this year and had some trouble. Forgot my net, went back to get it. Hole in my waders, went and bought new. Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Fished this morning,I never do weekends,but since I stayed at my girlfriends and was already there I'd give it a shot.WHAT A`CIRCUS !!I'm sure am lucky to live nearby and am able to fish during the week.I counted 43 boats between Bluegrass Island and the Maumee-Perrysburg bridge.I fished from sunrise to 11 a.m.I only caught 2 and lost 2 at the net but foul hooked a bunch.The bite sure has dropped off for me the last couple of days.There's plenty of fish,they just are'nt biteing as good as they were.I also picked up a zip lock baggie full of assorted floaters that drifted by and others caught in the willows on the bar I was fishing.I must have well over 100.They were floating by all morning.I also picked up a huge amount of line,most of it was at least #20 test,and braided super line tied directly to the lure.What's up with that?


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Those were my thoughts this morning. I didn't see the the posters about the circus coming to town. I just laugh. It's fun to see guys catching fish and having fun, but I can do without. We had some real hooligans by us. I'll keep my gear in the truck and hit it after work if I can. You won't see me down there in the morning on the weekends till probably May.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep, my thoughts exactly. I fished Friday afternoon and it was still a circus then. Reminded me why I hate the run. It is just plain not fun fishing with all the people around. I love to eat Walleye but it is just not worth it, so annoying to fish the run. I'm done with it, just going to take the yak out and fish the Erie bays and marinas. Lots o Bass just for the fun of it and maybe a shot at a Walleye for dinner.

Bassthumb


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

Edit


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

I was worried about the weekend crowds too but I had a great time on the river today with my dad. we took a little walk to a less productive but crowd free spot and managed three before having to head into work. I did get a look at the lines at buttonwood, bluegrass, and jerome road and I want NOTHING to do with that...


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ive been out everyday since last week and I havent seen the game wardens busting anyone.As a matter of fact I havent seen anyone keep an illegal fish yet.Everyone Ive been fishing around has been pulling in legal fish.Although slow they are biting still.We fished from a boat today in front of the fort.We caught 11 fish.My uncle just couldnt get his 4th.For those who were there You may have seen me snap my pole in half,lol.It sounded like a gunshot going off.It was a brand new berkley lightning rod.I had one snagged right in the middle of the back.Was trying to wrestle it out of the current.Kaboom pole snapped right at the base.Im gonna try to take it back to walmart but who knows how that will turn out.

As for maple street access.We had to park the truck about 3 blocks up into town.Almost a half mile walk back to dock.

We all new it was gonna be a zoo.Why even discuss it.


----------



## sdkohio (Jul 26, 2008)

Chet brings up a good point. If you are getting hung up on every cast, try a lighter weight. The guy right above me in line was getting hung up consistantly. Pisses ya off when they keep wading 10 feet out into the hole to unsnag and you can't cast. I think they were using 3/4 oz


----------



## TBONE123456789 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice fish pics!


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Had a great time on Thursday, ate my most of my catch last night!!! I broke an ugly stick on a snag, so don't believe the hype, it broke right at the shank.
The rod has caught it's fair share of fish and I have had it for 6 or 7 years so that may have had something to do with it, they do dry out, someone told me to put car wax on them I guess this seals the rod and makes it last longer.
Fortunately for me I had a spare in the car. For those of you using a floater rig w heavy duty line try using a smaller pound test monofillament line leader from your swivel to the jig. When you get snagged it will break off at the jig and you will not lose nearly as much line. It will keep a good hole free from broken line.

http://trophyoutdooradventures.com


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

That is a good point. I use 10lb braid with an 8lb leader. Lots of time I get my lead back.


----------



## Littlelunker (Mar 20, 2009)

I use 10lb spiderwire mono for my main line, and 8lb for the leader, I also use a split ring and rubber band to attach the sinker to the main line (seen the idea somewhere online), that way if the sinker gets stuck, it'll either bounce out easier, or snap the band and I won't lose the rest of my rig, also saves time, don't have to re-tie the rig if it gets stuck, just loop another rubber band and sinker on, seems to be working good so far, only lost a couple. I know losing a bit of tackle is part of fishing, but at least this saves me a little bit of money and trouble.


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Can u post pics of your rig set up? It sounds interesting! 

http://trophyoutdooradventures.com



Thanx Mike


----------



## Littlelunker (Mar 20, 2009)

http://www.jimporter.org/articles/article115.shtml

that shows the basic idea of it, I've seen it talked about in a couple of articles besides this one. I'll try to snap a few pics of my exact setup (because mine can still slide up the line) tomorrow.


----------



## robert44ht5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks! That makes perfect sense.


----------



## Littlelunker (Mar 20, 2009)

This is my setup's, the first one is the sliding (true Carolina rig), the 2nd is more of a stationary rig, just floating at whatever length my leader is. It really does make perfect sense and saves a lot of time. I'm glad I stumbled on that article.


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanx for your pics and post!!! It does make easier and a cost saver. 

Mike


----------



## Littlelunker (Mar 20, 2009)

yeah, I only lost 2 sinkers and one jig head today, and I found 2 jigs and 1 sinker along the shore, so I came out about even. I need to stop up at the shop tomorrow to grab some heavier sinkers (only got a couple 3/4's, nothing heavier), and a few more snaps w/out swivels. I can't seem to find the ones I like at meijers or walmart here in Findlay, I know the shop will have some and probably be cheaper anyways.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Id imagine that if you use a heavier sinker, it would break off on the cast?

The rubber band just seems so stretchy on the cast. Ill still try it out though.


----------



## Littlelunker (Mar 20, 2009)

The bands I use are pretty small and still thick, they are "hair" ones I found at Meijers. By the time you loop them inside the split ring or swivel, then loop them on the sinker, there's not too much room to stretch. I haven't lost any on casting, or even noticed them stretching on cast, I used 3/4 a lot yesterday. I'll have to check how it works with 1oz today if I put that on.

I've also noticed even when I do get caught on the rocks, it takes quite a bit of tugging to break off the rubber band, they're amazingly strong for being so little.


----------

